# [Maven] cannot find plugins



## flotus (13. Okt 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir auf der Apache Seite Maven heruntergeladen und das bin-Verzeichnis meiner Umgebungsvariable hinzugefügt. Tippe ich nun in meine cmd.exe _mvn -v _funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Allerdings tippe ich _mvn archetype:generate _sagt er mir nur, dass er das Plugin 'archetype' nicht finden konnte. Wie kann ich das in Maven noch hinzufügen?

Vielen Dank.


----------

